# Transaxle oil, oil level, and filter



## pkrdug (May 14, 2018)

I have an older model #917.273200 with a 163198 transaxle. I believe I blew a spline shaft. Took the transaxle off, and apart. Hard to tell for sure, but it appears as though one of the spline shafts wore off. I found, and bought, a used 163198 transaxle, and want to replace the filter and change the oil before installing. Unfortunately, my book for it is "up north". Can someone tell me what oil this uses? Also the filter doesn't have any ID. I also need that number so I can cross ref it with a NAPA number. Lastly, there is a plug not quite halfway up the housing. Is this the plug to fill to, or????????? Thks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

20w50 motor oil. I used synthetic in mine but that was just a preference conventional oil is ok to.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sorry I'm not familiar with that particular rear end filter, or drain. If you have the model# you might try to peek at searspartsdirect to see if they show a diagram for the trans/ hydro. Mr. Bob might have some better info too.


----------



## pkrdug (May 14, 2018)

wjjones said:


> Sorry I'm not familiar with that particular rear end filter, or drain. If you have the model# you might try to peek at searspartsdirect to see if they show a diagram for the trans/ hydro. Mr. Bob might have some better info too.


That was the Sears part number. It is a Hydro-Gear 222-3010L transaxle.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

You are correct in that there are "oil ports" on both sides of that transaxle. If I recall correctly, on the right side of the trans, it has a flat screwdriver slot. 

Hydro gear says --- 10w40 motor oil, or 15w50 synthetic 

Wix filter #57253
Napa filter # 7253

3/4-16 thread --- 22 micron --- full flow
*GASKET *
OD 72mm ID 62mm 5mm thick


----------

